# Huge Flounder



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.outdoorsshow.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2912


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, I want one of those (split and stuffed with half a dozen soft shell crabs, 5 lbs of shrimp and broiled with a nice creamy potato chowder poured over it) on my table for thanksgiving next year. Who needs a ham when you can have a beautiful fish like that in the middle of your table.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

That's what you call a "Door Mat"


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

!! I want one like that!! Almost as big as some of those halibut!! Nice fish!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I wouldn't want to catch that thing! Look at the "Thousand Yard Stare" on that dude! That is just plain *FREAKY!*


----------

